# dwelling portably by bert and holly davis



## bygmeister (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone else read their zine? It's my favorite "underground" zine on living home-less(not homeless). I'm here asking if anyone else has ever ordered the zine & know how fast they send mail out to you..just wondering. I usually get the zine from microcosm publishing, along with the collected books. The people and the editors are awesome!


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmmmm....never heard of this zine.

I must look into it. 

Thanks.


----------



## bygmeister (Sep 2, 2013)

The editors have absolutely no website, the email for one step for information is :

[email protected]

And they don't offer anything of deals..


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 4, 2013)

bygmeister said:


> The editors have absolutely no website, the email for one step for information is :
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> And they don't offer anything of deals..



Thanks for the tip. I send a missive their way.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 4, 2013)

i had one of their older versions in a zine distro i used to run. pretty cool stuff. check out this link:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dwelling+portably+zine

this will give you a list of several retailers that sell the zine, as well as some other interesting resources in the same vein


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 4, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> i had one of their older versions in a zine distro i used to run. pretty cool stuff. check out this link:
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dwelling+portably+zine
> 
> this will give you a list of several retailers that sell the zine, as well as some other interesting resources in the same vein


Sweet! Thanks much!!


----------



## bygmeister (Sep 4, 2013)

So I searched my email and found this. It's the mailing address:

Lisa Ahne
POB 181
Alsea, OR
97324


----------



## bygmeister (Sep 10, 2013)

Update


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 12, 2013)

Indeed!

I love Dwelling Portably! Found my first copy in Portland and have collected all the others since. It's one of my favourite things to give folks who are always dreamin' of breakin' off from the obligation-boxed-in-life.

Microcosm is rad.

For this winter in Alaska, I just ordered a bunch of zines from them. I went for the $20 deal:

*Fun Pack!: Personal zines*
_Would you like an envelope bursting full of assorted zines, patches, stickers, buttons, even posters or postcards? Well, $20 gets you a mixed bag of the theme that you select! Whether you want to settle in for a weekend with zines or want a sampler without knowing where to start, we promise this will be seriously worthwhile. PLUS, if you order Priority Shipping, we'll probably fill up the envelope with extra free stuff!!_

But, really, they give you a whole lot more than an envelope's worth. They sent me a huge box PACKED full of delicious zines, books, and postcards likely worth some $40-60 - enough to keep me going for hours and hours. And they didn't just send me crap or only $20 worth. Good, solid reading. I highly recommend it if you've got the bucks to spare and want some words fer yer brain.

My favourite D.P is probably the second one -- the 80s issue...

The latest one just came in the mail.
Amused and grateful.

Thanks for mentioning it in the forum.






This is what came in the zine-pack. A few of these I bought on my own in addition to the pack.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 5, 2016)

Weird, I searched the website for Dwelling Portably and nothing came up. Then I made a post about it and this thread came up... sorry to be redundant!


----------

